# Mk2 key fob battery change



## Scoie (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi, one of my keys has stopped unlocking the car, so I guess the battery needs changing. My car is Oct '06, so is 3.5yrs old, but should they last longer than this?

Anyway, I thought I would try and do it myself as the dealer is sure to screw me on this. I googled extensively and can find a few references to generic VW keys and a couple to Mk1 TT keys, but nothing for Mk2 (perhaps I lock/unlock more than most?!)

The problem I have is that once I take of the back panel the main body of the key is secured with an odd screw, kind of like a very small allan key. Of course I don't have anything that will open it. Has anyone done this yet and knows how to gain access to the battery? I'm annoyed that Audi have put this screw in whose only purpose seems to stop people changing the battery themselves. All their older keys apparently open up with a flat bladed screwdriver.

This photo might help (sorry I don't know how to make it viewable within the forum). The securing screw has a red circle around it, by the Audi rings.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4295772295

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

First off.......here ya go








That looks like a hex bolt...Hex keys.....which you can purchase at any hardware store very inexpensively, they usually sell them on a ring as a set of different sizes. :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

ummmm - isn't the battery that silver disc-like object in the top half of the key shell?


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

lololol Me thinks this is true!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Priceless!

Sorry mate.


----------



## Scoie (Aug 22, 2006)

hooting_owl said:


> ummmm - isn't the battery that silver disc-like object in the top half of the key shell?


Is it?!? I thought that was the transmitter. All my googling says that Audi keys have two very small disc batteries. I will try and take it out.


----------



## Scoie (Aug 22, 2006)

Fair enough, I am an idiot. The battery is that big silver disc. A 3V CR2032 for future reference.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a new key since my last one broke... and its only been a few months and the key doesnt always work...

I had an A6 for 9 years and never changed the battery neither on my A4 for 4 years.... why this happen with my new key?

:evil:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

:lol:

This is one of the real funny threads..... 

Sorry mate - just had to comment on that..... :wink:


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Arne...after hooting owl posted I nearly spit coffee out at the screen........Der..... Clear as day there is the battery! Brings new light to the saying " Right in front of your face" :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Americo said:


> Arne...after hooting owl posted I nearly spit coffee out at the screen........Der..... Clear as day there is the battery! Brings new light to the saying " Right in front of your face" :lol:


Can happen to anyone - but it's not so often it gets this far :wink:

And now I know how to replace the battry when needed 

ps: we have a saying in Norwegian as well which translates to "could not see the forrest for all the trees...."


----------

